# what do you think your next motor would be (realistically)?



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

as per title

what do you think or would like to replace the TT with, when one decides to change?


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

I am currently looking at either an Elise 111R or an Exige, I am not going to go brand new this time as I change my cars too often and that has cost alot in depreciation over the last 4 yrs. I test drove the 111R last week and it was really really good fun. A complete toy, the one i drove had a sports exhaust and turned heads like you wouldn't believe.

If anyone is looking for a very well maintained Quattro Sport contact me


----------



## leggystt (Mar 22, 2007)

Fancy a 350z, seen a nice black one for sale, supercharged to 380bhp


----------



## GsTTar (Feb 14, 2007)

Probably go back to the amazing Twin Turbo Supra, but like always i'll regret it when the rain comes! :roll:

Hmmm good question got me thinkin now.....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Boxter S or possibly a 911 if the contract is extended


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Mclaren SLR would be nice :lol: , but when i decided to change the TTR then poss looking at Evo 9 next :?


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

007TT said:


> Mclaren SLR would be nice :lol: , but when i decided to change the TTR then poss looking at Evo 9 next :?


Is it the free servicing on the IX that tempts you? You'de regret it possibly since the big bad Evo X is due and is meant to be quite a car :twisted:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think if i could afford it i would go for the rs4 but if i couldnt then probably a 350 z


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Boxter methinks, or possibly an A4 cab


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

One of these and keep the TT









Or one of these and sell the TT









Or neither if i get a green card anytime soon..


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

B5 RS4 Avant, more practical then a 993....... :roll:










Would prefer Avus though..... [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice choice Des.. If i had a family i would choose the same.. 

ps would have to be black though..


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> Nice choice Des.. If i had a family i would choose the same..
> 
> ps would have to be black though..


Must just be getting old Jay.....  I don't have any kids (bar the wife! :lol: )
Think they're awesome.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Silversea said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Nice choice Des.. If i had a family i would choose the same..
> ...


 :lol: my kids are my golf and TT.. They take enough pocket money between them.. :roll:


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

if im being honest my next car will be somthing like a astra coupe, the older one. mainly because i love my TT so much by the time i change it i will be looking for a house and as im only 21 and recentley single i will be giving aload my my cash away on a mortgage   

but you never know i might just keep My beauty and have a 100% mortgage.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

elise, nice choice. i had the celica with the 190 engine, such a dream, and would be awesome in a smaller car. but i don't fancy an even smaller car (as use my car quite a bit and for lugging things)

350z, they keep coming up with new models and tweaks. i like them, but FI upgrade would be :twisted:

twin turbo supra, love'em. but mpg on these are?

i like the idea of boxster s, but prefer the 987 model. 911, that's a big upgrade, just one day.

evo, always on the possible list i feel, but maybe just too in your face, loud and modding bug on japanese motors is insane

now that's a motor of choice, rs4 avant. think i would be happy with that. 
but how much?

tvr, very nice.

astra coupe + house (mortgage), that's a good choice


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

either a BMW 325 3 door or maybe the touring


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Silversea said:


> B5 RS4 Avant, more practical then a 993....... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No taste Des looks 8) in Imola  
I am tempted to px the Golf for a qS at the mo


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

yellow_tt, how many miles do you do in the golf and TTR? why the two cars?

what would you get if it was golf and TTR gone and an upgrade on a single motor?


----------



## TT_Yorkshire (Jul 10, 2007)

Just 911 carrera!

(If my wife will agree.) [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Bye


----------



## Davidch (Mar 5, 2007)

Ferrari 360 8)


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

p1tse said:


> twin turbo supra, love'em. but mpg on these are?


Depends on mods and how heavy your right foot is :wink:

20+ mpg if driven sensibly
20- if driven properly

Cracking cars, would love to have another Supra.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Probably be an S2000 for me.

Love the Elise but have heard they always brake.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ferrari 360 is a dream car, but think it would be best if i had a house and nice drive way for it first

s2000, cracking motor. but a bit small inside.

how about a z4?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Traitors the lot of you :evil: :evil: :evil: .. this is a TT Forum :wink:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> :lol: my kids are my golf and TT.. They take enough pocket money between them.. :roll:


LOL, you're so right, 2x Golf's and 1x TT, they're more expensive to run than the wife!  (ps, don't tell her I said that! :lol: ).


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Traitors the lot of you :evil: :evil: :evil: .. this is a TT Forum :wink:


Still a TT, just so happens it has a Toyota badge it


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Aiming low, probably the RS5 when it comes out, a little higher and maybe a Cayenne Turbo for the family :evil:

Or even a 911?  :twisted:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

p1tse said:


> now that's a motor of choice, rs4 avant. think i would be happy with that.
> but how much?


Mid teens to high twenties, depends as always on the mileage / spec etc etc. :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

This has been a real quandry for me over recent months. I've never kept a car for more than 3 years before, but I've now had my TT for longer - the problem is that I'm really struggling to find something to replace it with.

I want a sports car. Not a sports saloon - a proper sports car. I don't have kids, so it shouldn't be a problem. However, I do a lot of scuba diving and that means I need to transport quite a lot of kit. The TT has proved to be ideal for this with loads of space in the back - especially with the seats down. While I appreciate something like an RS4 Avant would do much the same job, it's just not the same. My criteria pretty much demand a coupe of some sort.

So what alternatives? Well, the MK2 just doesn't grab me. Like most evolutions of a true classic design it can only ever be a step in the wrong direction. Sure, it might perform better but I'm not as happy with the design, either exterior or interior. I'm sure if I got one I'd always be missing my MK1.

The 350Z? Unfortunately that huge rollbar running across the boot makes it impractical for loading my dive kit.

BMX Z4 Coupe? Well, perhaps. It's ugly, sure, but at least it has a look of purpose. But I have a colleague who has a Z4 and who had previously had a TT and she tells me the Z4 doesn't drive half as well - she misses the Quattro drive.

Alfa Romeo Brera? Well, a beautiful design, like all Alphas - but does it also have the typical unreliability? And even in the top spec 3 litre V6, 4 wheel drive version it doesn't perform as well as the MK1 TT. Would I be happy to take a step back in the performance stakes?

So I'm struggling. I've come to the conclusion the only car I'd be happy to replace it with is an Aston Martin Vantage V8 - but that's way out of my price range!

Now, my other option would be to convince my wife to swap her Ford Ka for something bigger that I could use when I go diving. That would really widen my options when I don't have to worry about load space. Porsche Boxter? Lotus Elise or Exige? Any TVR at all? All very possible. But she's not shifting on it. The Ka is the one and only car my wife has ever had and she won't part with it. Never mind.

So, looks like I'm keeping the TT indefinitely!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> > B5 RS4 Avant, more practical then a 993....... :roll:
> ...


Imola does look good Andy, especially with polished LM's!
You really just love the thought of a tin top Andy, just admit it!  
The QS would be nice, would have to be Avus though! :-*


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

im going to be going for a 350Z I think.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

BMW 6 Series convertible for me.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

its gonna be an m5 or an m3 depends on the family size!. but maybe tempted by a 911 gt3.MMMM . 8)


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

RS4 Cab or 911 would be nice

Boxster got an S in it by the way - c'mon people


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

E46 M3 CSL next year and if I can,t fund one of these a normal E46 M3   
Also like the MK2 TT (however i think I,d go for a 2WD 2.0 and get it remapped)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Silversea said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Silversea said:
> ...


I think a Imola TTqS with the black bits would look 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> > B5 RS4 Avant, more practical then a 993....... :roll:
> ...


You or someone close to you :wink:


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

If i can blag a company car then i'll go for classic 911 - probably a 3.3 Turbo circa mid 1980's in Guards red with Fuchs wheels and the flipin great whale tail.

If no company car is forthcoming i'll be opting for a Cayman S in Guards red with PASM and 19" SportDesign alloys.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

F-350


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

*Am I the only fan of the British Lotus Elise or Exige?*


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

L OADS

O F

T ROUBLE

U SUALLY

S ERIOUS

:wink:


----------



## The_Don (May 22, 2006)

I previously owned a Supra Twin Turbo and it was an awesome car. It was an import and I tuned it up to just over 440 bhp quite easily and it ran as sweet as a nut. Owned it for just over 3 years and I can honestly say that I had no repiars apart from consumables.
Fuel economy was so so, driving carefully I could get it low 20mpg, really carefully may get 25mpg, but driving hard meant the mid to hig teens?

A full tank, costing Â£52 used to cover around 180miles.

I'll never own a car as fast dont think, it really was awesome...god, now i'm missing her!!!

Wished they'd hurry up and make a MK V!!

I'm probably gonna go for a BMW M3 softop.

The_Don.


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

If i was being silly i would have an Exige without a doubt, being sensible i would go for a Cayman S, youve got to weigh up the pros and cons of comfort versus sheer gocart performance, plus ive also got a Ducati 916 so i dont need something else that is going to spend more time off the road than on it.

Am happy with the TT so ill be keeping it anyway


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

i know for sure i will be owning a E60 BMW M5 within 2 years time......

But in 6 months i should have a BMWZ3 M Coupe


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm looking at getting the BMW Z4M, but in a major dilemma

My girlfriend tells me ''it just doesn't look right'' and wants me to get the MK2 TT.....but they are all slow, and its a gamble as to whether or not a 265bhp Quattro 2.0T is coming out or not, in which case I would wait and re-map it to 300+ bhp

Its annoying, because as much as I love my TT, its only going to top up miles and depreciate the longer I hold on to it.

I have a 2003 225bhp Coupe, with 34000 miles........any advice??


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The list is as follows

Z4M Coupe (not sure I can drive a BMW though)
Boxster S
TTQS (must have buckets, BOSE and be in red/black)
Porsche 993


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll keep this for about 3 years then go for a secondhand R8 8)


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

golfmadeasy said:


> *Am I the only fan of the British Lotus Elise or Exige?*


Not at all. You'll find a fair few members on here that have crossed over from a true sports car to a nice flashy TT with all the creature comforts.

I had my Elise for over 4 years and it was an awesome car. Everything a sports car should be, and a real headturner wherever you go in it (mine was spice yellow).

However, having owned my TT now for a year I could never go back to the Elise. The TT is the most fun car I have ever owned, or driven.


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

Silversea said:


> L OADS
> 
> O F
> 
> ...


Usually quoted by people who haven't driven never mind owned one.
I owned mine for over 4 years and in that time only had to replace a radiator. I'd say the TT has way more problems than an Elise on average.

Get back in your box!


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

jbell said:


> The list is as follows
> 
> Z4M Coupe (not sure I can drive a BMW though)
> Boxster S
> ...


might be able to help you on option three in a few months :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > The list is as follows
> ...


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

> ferrari 360 is a dream car, but think it would be best if i had a house and nice drive way for it first
> 
> s2000, cracking motor. but a bit small inside.
> 
> how about a z4?


Borrowed my sisters Z4 3.0 steptronic and loved it, only down side was that it felt very tinny.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Silversea said:


> [smiley=iloveyou.gif]





Silversea said:


> In the loft...


Thinking about it??!!

Cheers

rich


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

a boxster s
an a4 cabrio
and money permitting a 911 cabrio

after having a roadster i think i may find it difficult to go back to hard top!!!!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> ...


  Not yet Rich! :-*


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Silversea said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Silversea said:
> ...


 [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sort of an odd one.

We currently run a TTC and an A4 Avant.

We're looking to change to an A6 Avant/BMW 330d Touring and something slightly more useful than the TT - like a Mini Cooper.

But as the TT holds the most value, it will go first to make way for the new Estate car.

As for performance, we'll be going for a 3.0 V6 diesel whichever car we get so I'd imagine straight line speed on the move will be better. And with the Bimmer, cornering is likely to be too.

Sad day.

First and only new car we've ever owned and the only car I've had more than three years (5 1/2 and counting).


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

a 1980 Austin Mystro.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> We're looking to change to an A6 Avant/BMW 330d Touring


Are they not in different classes size-wise Kell? I'd imagine the A6 was much more spacious than the 330 - when I was looking at Touring's yesterday, the boots weren't exactly huge (in fact, are they even any bigger than your A4's?).



Kell said:


> and something slightly more useful than the TT - like a Mini Cooper.


Not having looked inside a Mini, I'd have thought that the TT was more practical, especially with the folding back seats, but I guess not then :?


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Probs a VX220 Turbo, but will still be keeping the TT, love the R8 but it's a little outa my price range, have 2007 Pathfinder also, normally get a new 4wd every year as I have 4 horse's too, think it would bust my street cred, towing the horse box with mt TT lol
8)


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

les said:


> a 1980 Austin Mystro.


You can buy these again now, still built at Longbridge by these people  :-

http://www.chelfing.com/page13.htm


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine would be a B5 RS4. I have one this week and its immense!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

I really fancy a 911. Been checking them out.

Parked next to one on Sunday and it looked real mean.

But I have to say my freshly detailed TT looked even better!
While I sat in the beer garden it was getting more looks than the 911!  
By far the best looking car I've ever owned. 
Won't be easy to give it up. 

John.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Silversea said:


> L OADS
> 
> O F
> 
> ...


whatever...


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> Mine would be a B5 RS4. I have one this week and its immense!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


You're a lucky man!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Mine would be a B5 RS4. I have one this week and its immense!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Jammy git         

How's life Dean? Did you ever hear from the TTOC about the Donny pics?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > a 1980 Austin Mystro.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

As we do a lot of camping and are planning a family within the next 2 years (get married in February) we need something with plenty of room, that is comfortable and has a bit of prestige about it. Now i'm thinking along the lines of the BMW X5.

Anyone any views on this :?:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

911 (either a 996 C4S, 996 Turbo or 997 C2).


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

Shelby Mustang.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I probably wouldn't replace my TT with another road car (my estate and my wife's Focus would have to suffice for everyday) but I would get another Track/Classic car ... one of these ...........


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

RS4/RS6 :? as for realistic then it would have to be a black A4 cab slammed with 18's/19's nice!!!!!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

As the TT-R is now my only car I'd like at some point to get a hard top motor as well.

Just a cheap day to day runner really....

I like the 406 coupe in V6 form or perhaps a Landrover Defender as I've always wanted one but in 20 years of buying cars I've never owned one.

Perhaps a TT-C one day as well


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Warren D said:


> As we do a lot of camping and are planning a family within the next 2 years (get married in February) we need something with plenty of room, that is comfortable and has a bit of prestige about it. Now i'm thinking along the lines of the BMW X5.
> 
> Anyone any views on this :?:


Porsche Cayenne nicer than X5 in my opinion 8)


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

tt dug said:


> Porsche Cayenne nicer than X5 in my opinion 8)


Unfortunately my budget doesn't stretch that far  :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

tt dug said:


> Warren D said:
> 
> 
> > As we do a lot of camping and are planning a family within the next 2 years (get married in February) we need something with plenty of room, that is comfortable and has a bit of prestige about it. Now i'm thinking along the lines of the BMW X5.
> ...


VW Touareg is better than both, Cayenne is horrible, I had the displeasure of driving one, god awful thing, the advantage to driving it is you don't have to look at it


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Looking to possibly change in about 18 - 24 months time with a budget of about Â£15k.


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

jbell said:


> tt dug said:
> 
> 
> > Warren D said:
> ...


Audi Q7 is very nice too, but a bit pricey cos they haven't been out long


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Silversea said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mine would be a B5 RS4. I have one this week and its immense!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


Lucky to have trusting friend!! Sneak peep...










everything is wrong with the photo, but just look at it! Grrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mine would be a B5 RS4. I have one this week and its immense!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


 

I'm good Rich yourself?

Been uber busy of late, just haven't stopped! TTOC did get in touch, you should see the results in/on absolutte! Thanks very much for that!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## GsTTar (Feb 14, 2007)

GsTTar said:


> Probably go back to the amazing Twin Turbo Supra, but like always i'll regret it when the rain comes! :roll:
> 
> Hmmm good question got me thinkin now.....


Ok today i seen the new Civic type R in red driving by, almost broke my neck!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

GsTTar said:


> GsTTar said:
> 
> 
> > Probably go back to the amazing Twin Turbo Supra, but like always i'll regret it when the rain comes! :roll:
> ...


Drove one last week, excellent car and superb seats


----------



## GsTTar (Feb 14, 2007)

jbell said:


> GsTTar said:
> 
> 
> > GsTTar said:
> ...


Nice one, and how was it compaired to the TT performance wise?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Warren D said:


> As we do a lot of camping and are planning a family within the next 2 years (get married in February) we need something with plenty of room, that is comfortable and has a bit of prestige about it. Now i'm thinking along the lines of the BMW X5.
> 
> Anyone any views on this :?:


Warren; how about a TT Coupe with a roof-box - good for camping I'm told  :lol: :wink:










BTW a neighbour has an X5 - it's a little like a reverse Tardis;
there is surprisingly little room inside for such a large exterior.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Think i'll stick with the S3 for a while as an all round package there's nothing out there i'd prefer without spending serious money and i'm not willing to do that -yet- :wink:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> Lucky to have trusting friend!! Sneak peep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a nice one from the pictures, it wouldn't take much to twist my arm! 

p.s. the Avus ones are quicker! :lol:


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Warren D said:


> tt dug said:
> 
> 
> > Porsche Cayenne nicer than X5 in my opinion 8)
> ...


You can pick them up from Porsche dealers for mid to high twenties now!


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

HighTT said:


> Warren D said:
> 
> 
> > As we do a lot of camping and are planning a family within the next 2 years (get married in February) we need something with plenty of room, that is comfortable and has a bit of prestige about it. Now i'm thinking along the lines of the BMW X5.
> ...


Ian, a TT with a roof box would be perfect, just nowhere to put a little un when we have one :lol:


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> Warren D said:
> 
> 
> > tt dug said:
> ...


As i say my budget wont stretch that far, not with all the other things planned anyway :?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

GsTTar said:


> Ok today i seen the new Civic type R in red driving by, almost broke my neck!


Almost broke your neck aiming for the bucket in the back? [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

GsTTar said:


> GsTTar said:
> 
> 
> > Probably go back to the amazing Twin Turbo Supra, but like always i'll regret it when the rain comes! :roll:
> ...


The rear of the Civics just got to be one of the worst on any modern car I have seen for a long time :?


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

This!!


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

If i had the money then it would be a Saleen S7 

200 mph, BHP 750, LB-FT 700, 1/4 MILE 10.5 @ 145.0MPH

0-60 time = 2.8 ( i can dream )


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

GsTTar said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > GsTTar said:
> ...


They are quick but very rev hungry, would probably be my pick of the hot hatches now, you have to get the GT though it is loaded.

They handle like they are on rails and are very comfy, I was very impressed


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Depends if my Russian gf actually gets over here properly.

If so then a family saloon would have to be on the cards I guess, she is already jealous about me and 'that silver sports car'. :lol:

Also, it will probably be a black Audi A6, as that seems to be the car of choice in Moscow. Well, last xmas anyhow, they were ruddy everywhere!  :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

excellent posts.

there's a common theme

lotus, if it was a sports car
rs4, sticking with the 4 rings
porsche, cayman, boxster, 911s etc.

it's definately a hard move on next car, as either you loose boot space, or the next upgrade the car is quite expensive.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm currently working on the mapping and hopefully getting one of these:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

10 pages, and nobody has their name down for an R8? :?


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

jampott said:


> 10 pages, and nobody has their name down for an R8? :?


On a serious note, I do love the R8, so I'll choose that :wink:


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Actually have just had another thought. How about the Ruf 3400K - 400BHP and the mid engined Cayman layout. And all for Â£54k!










Sexy or what!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

yes sex!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Now show me from the rear!


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

jampott said:


> Now show me from the rear!


I'm sure thats a view you may get used to over time :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

MK1-TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Now show me from the rear!
> ...


I don't think the rear end of the Coxster is a view I'd EVER get used to. On the plus side, Ruf couldn't make it look *much* worse... :roll:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I think i'll go back to the VX......get a VXR if i can.....0-60 in 4.6 secs and handling to match...no frills, just a pure driving machine.
jose


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

jampott said:


> MK1-TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


They have made a decent job of that rear before... http://www.cartype.com/page.cfm?id=2256&alph=all&dec=ALL

But then again, it's a good job we all have individual tastes.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

MK1-TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > MK1-TT said:
> ...


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

jampott said:


> MK1-TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


LOL... your such a wag


----------



## mbase (May 24, 2005)

id love an r8 as well,but coming down to earth ,sold my tt last week
bought the new type r gt in red getting it sept cant wait,
just to say i loved my tt had it for three years,just wanted a brand new car, new tt was a bit too expensive in the end.


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

This is a good thread :?: 
Would have to be a 993 4S....hmmmm.    Good to stick with 4 wheel drive.
It's always been a dream car. Looking to move house before buying one though, as I wouldn't be happy leaving it out on the street. Although if you did buy one then you're into buying a second run around territory and being afraid to rack up miles.
Test drove a 2002 M3 while out looking for a 993 and wasn't really blown away by it's speed. :?

A friend bought a 350Z, looks very mean and a lot more imposing than the TT. When he comes round I won't let him park beside mine as it bullies my TT :evil:

I play a lot of golf and its hard to beat the TT for load space, it's like a week sporty pick up truck.

Am always looking for that next car. Have never kept a car for longer than 2 years. I'm thinking that new 19' rims, a new front splitter and a remap might be the cheapest way to get a new car though........decisions decisions


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

err mean't wee sporty pick up....no offence guys


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Well I have been thinking about it as I will change early next year

This was the original list:

Z4M Coupe (not sure I can drive a BMW though) 
Boxster S 
TTQS (must have buckets, BOSE and be in red/black) 
Porsche 993

I need to add:

Merc CLK 500 Avantguard/AMG (current shape)
Audi S4
E46 M3

Big displacement engines are very high up on my list now


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

jbell said:


> Audi S4
> E46 M3
> 
> Big displacement engines are very high up on my list now


When I change these are two I'll consider - S4 would have to be an Avant in a slate grey colour. But if work goes well this year I'd like a 996 turbo although would settle for a 996 carrera 4. Only thing putting me off is the potential maintenance with such exotic big displacement engines - the TT really is a superb allround package - great performance with average running costs


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

Sean,

where abouts are you in the North?

Mark


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

A newer TT for me until I run of out of original TT's within my price range. Who knows after that.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Markus WellBelly MD said:


> Sean,
> 
> where abouts are you in the North?
> 
> Mark


I'm not, I'm in Dublin.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Porsche 912!

saw it once and fell in love with it  , saving up at the moment to get one!!!


----------



## sam006 (Jan 13, 2007)

Good thread!!

been thinking about this a lot recently, never kept a car longer than 2 years and have been trying to decide where to go after the TT. Went to a Porsche specialist today to try out a 996 (Â£21k) and a Boxster S (Â£16k) and of the 2 to be honest I preferred the Boxster.

But then I got back in the TT and thought â€˜why the bloody hell am I thinking of selling itâ€™ apart from having to drop the rear seats to get my golf clubs in it serves me pretty well in all circumstances. And what is there on the market that for Â£12k looks good, is relatively cheap to keep on the road and is easy to live with on a daily basis? (I do 20k+ per year)

What to do? New Golf GTI/R32? But Iâ€™m sure the next gen is out in 2008!


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I never keep cars long, plan is to get me my dream car in january, a mkIV supra tt :evil:

but til then I'll proabably get a remap to keep me happy till then


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Loads

Old school mini - Bike lump toy
S4 Cab
TVR Tamora
Extige


----------



## the flying graysons (May 4, 2009)

Range Rover Sport


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

This is an old post but...

Here's my realistic list.

TTS
TVR T350
Lotus Exige S
SLK55 AMG

Could also be...

Escort Cosworth + Something sensible for when it goes wrong
EVO 8 MR340

But TBH I love my TT and want to do lots more to it before i part with it... which i might never do... if i'm only going to get a few grand for it in a few years then it's too nice to sell for that imo.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

...if I get the job I'm after...


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> ...if I get the job I'm after...


what a tool! been rated very very very highly meant to be better than the new R1 aswell so its got to be something very special! wouldnt mind taking one for a test ride!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

love a Tuscan coming down in price too


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Resisting a white EVO X very hard. If it hadn't been for me spending nearly £3k in the last few months on the TT id have one now.


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

would love a noble m12









8) 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I know it's not a ragtop, but have this thought to go for the R8. Have even booked one for a mid week jolly with the missus.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

my next toy WILL be an s4.no matter what.but that wont be for a good long while yet.only had the tt 6 month


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

white new style S3 8)


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

picko said:


> would love a noble m12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yowza I'd love one of these. But ouch  the running costs would break me. Was seriously thinking of one of these at the start of the year till I heard about the frequent engine rebuids required and after watching a few vids on Youtube on how carefully people drive them over the smallest of bumps and dips I just couldn't justify it on the roads of Southern Ireland.

For me the RS4 or if not that the S4. Love the stance the RS4 has moving or even while standing still. Looks awesome. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

picko said:


> would love a noble m12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great colour choice


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

My next car will be one of the following, just waiting until im older to get the insurance price down :roll:

supercharged 350Z
twin turbo supra
maserati 3200
or Boxster S

Had a blast with a supra down the local dual carriageway tonight, i crapped out on the sweeping bend as the steering started to get light but the supra just kept going [smiley=bigcry.gif] my dream car but loads have been thrashed and have stupidly high mileage


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

New scirocco, next gen Polo GTi or back to a Beetle for me i think


----------



## Robert82 (Oct 8, 2007)

leggystt said:


> Fancy a 350z, seen a nice black one for sale, supercharged to 380bhp


I think i fancy that too m8 or the new shape skyline.


----------



## RichTT. (May 7, 2009)

mk4 r32 supercharged golf
or
mk5 golf gti
or
mk5 golf r32

decisions decisions..............


----------



## jay (Mar 17, 2009)

My next motor
http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-uk/ww ... egLetter=V


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Realistically...

If I'm still single/no kids (or if I have them but am allowed a toy!) then a Cayman would be great or maybe a Boxster or possibly a MK2 TT...

If I've sorted myself out with a partner and kids and can't keep a toy then an Audi S5 or an RS4 I think...that's about as sensible and practical as I want to be! 

If business is really good I'd love an Aston Martin V8 Vantage...thats probably unrealistic, but then again you can get one for £40,000 now so who knows in a few years time!!!! :?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Range Rover I absolutely love them or I am going to get a dodge SRT-4 not available in the UK but it is an awesome car.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> ...if I get the job I'm after...


Come see me mate and il teach you how to ride it :wink:


----------

